# The Wild Hunt



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Here is a short 1 Minute Track I did in 2 sessions, yesterday and this morning.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 1, 2017)

douggibson said:


> Great to see you so prolific and productive. Keep it up. Hard to think of anything more beneficial to a composer than
> writing everyday.
> 
> Best wishes



Hey Doug,
Thank you for chiming in. I dedicate a lot of time to my studies and music development, and not every piece turns out to be a great one but I keep practising / learning.


----------



## patrick76 (Jun 1, 2017)

The music paints the picture of the title of your piece well. It isn't often I hear music like this from composers other than the big name film guys that I like, but I enjoyed this one a lot. It seems to me it's hard to pull off. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 1, 2017)

Here he is again, humbly flexing his orchestration chops. Marvelous work as usual, Alexander! :D


----------



## Fab (Jun 1, 2017)

Not sure, did you want feedback?

I don't know if its more because I quantize a lot for samples or that the music I listen to lately is tighter in general, but on first listen... it sounds a little messy/sloppy to me. How are you approaching it?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 1, 2017)

Fab said:


> Not sure, did you want feedback?
> 
> I don't know if its more because I quantize a lot for samples or that the music I listen to lately is tighter in general, but on first listen... it sounds a little messy/sloppy to me. How are you approaching it?



Sure always appreciate feedback. 
I was performing most of the lines, I guess there are spots which can be tightened up for sure. Good point, thank you for reminding me on that, probably this is something which I sometimes pay too less attention. Thank you.


----------



## leon chevalier (Jun 1, 2017)

Great work ! I like it a lot !


----------



## sazema (Jun 1, 2017)

Very refreshing and very hunting... Just great!


----------



## airflamesred (Jun 2, 2017)

Fine work Sir.


----------



## ontracktuts (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow! Awesome track. So you did it over two days? That's incredible


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 3, 2017)

ontracktuts said:


> Wow! Awesome track. So you did it over two days? That's incredible


I think it was something like 2 1/2 -3 hours spent in Total for the 2 sessions.


----------



## zolhof (Jun 3, 2017)

Get to da choppa! 

Outstanding work, nailed it! And in such a short time, you deserve an extra cookie.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you again @all who chimed in and gave me suggestions and left some good words. Much appreciated.


----------



## byzantium (Jun 5, 2017)

Great stuff Alexander. How do you get that fantastic bass at the start!


----------



## handz (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi Alex, again I like your use of the golden 80s/90s style in this nice little piece. What is the brass from? The beginning sounds really great


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 5, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Great stuff Alexander. How do you get that fantastic bass at the start!



I guess it is the way how the orchestration is done there, see picture and sound example. There is also a Piano playing the root notes of the bass on mezzo-forte to add some Bite.


----------



## byzantium (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks for much Alexander for all that, that's wonderful. There's a really warm deep note / sound from around 0:03 to 0:06 in your first post, almost sounds like a bass / sub-bass synth...!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 6, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Thanks for much Alexander for all that, that's wonderful. There's a really warm deep note / sound from around 0:03 to 0:06 in your first post, almost sounds like a bass / sub-bass synth...!



Ah sorry, I thought just the 2 first bars. The Spot you are referring to is Bar 3-4 and there I used Trills on Double bass, emphasised by Bass / CB Bones, with Timpani Fills, listen to attachement. But no synths used.

[AUDIOPLUS=http://vi-control.net/community/attachments/alexander_schiborr_the_wild_hunt_snippet-mp3.8703/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## byzantium (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks very much Alexander. Sounds like it is the double basses that are giving that really deep sound (tremolo rather than trills?) - just curious what libs are they - probably all Spitfire? Thanks again.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 6, 2017)

byzantium said:


> Thanks very much Alexander. Sounds like it is the double basses that are giving that really deep sound (tremolo rather than trills?) - just curious what libs are they - probably all Spitfire? Thanks again.



Yes, it is mainly the Double bass Trills in their lowest register where even Major Trills losed their definition, musicality so that it tends to sound just like a kind Digging Trem Rumble which was my intent here. Yes it is the spitifre symphonic strings, as well goes for brass (@handz) , and woodwinds here.


----------



## byzantium (Jun 6, 2017)

Interesting! Would never have thought of doing trills on the double basses.


----------



## Fer (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi Alex, very good; the original predator score has a more in your face sound if im my memorie serves well, have you tried a more dry mix? i imagine that it could sound very cool.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 8, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Here is a short 1 Minute Track I did in 2 sessions, yesterday and this morning.




great percussion and mood alive but deep at the same time. so what the deal with piece being so short you left me hanging


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jun 8, 2017)

Fer said:


> Hi Alex, very good; the original predator score has a more in your face sound if im my memorie serves well, have you tried a more dry mix? i imagine that it could sound very cool.



Yes, you are completely right here, the original predator soundtrack is much for in your face in your terms of recording. Yes that is no problem at all, I could dial in more close, stereo pair, and ribbons micings and reduce all of those wetter ones (Ambient, gallery, etc). Probably some outriggers can support that. Cool Idea, thank you.



novaburst said:


> great percussion and mood alive but deep at the same time. so what the deal with piece being so short you left me hanging



It´s hard to find more time unfortunately, even such short tracks take me a couple of hours from scratch to an orchestral rendering. I am not rich and the rest of the day I have to work on my comissions to pay my bills :D


----------

